# Wood/ Metal Cutting Band Saw



## Ron Bontz (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, yet another dumb question. I am in need of a metal cutting band saw to cut various non ferrous and ferrous metals, but having a very small shop my 18" wood band saw or something else would have to go. So now I am thinking a wood/ metal cutting band saw. I have looked at three so far. Jet 18" 6 speed ( pulley system with 3 speeds for metal ), Grizzly pseudo 18" with a VFD variable speed, and a Shop Fox VFD 18" as well. None of these is actually 18" deep with the fence on, by the way. 
I have also looked at a Craftex which looks like a Shop Fox. ( Probably the same factory )
     So I am looking for folks that have had experience with any of these combo machines. Thank you.


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 6, 2015)

I suspect that shifting gears for speed and changing the blades will get old in a hurry, not to mention oil in the woodworks, and sawdust in the metalworks.

Is there no way you could squeeze in the little 4x6 horizontal/vertical metal cutting bandsaw? It can even be rolled around for storage when not needed.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 7, 2015)

If using the same machine could you not change pullies or use a VFD on your current saw?


----------



## countryguy (Dec 7, 2015)

I've seen posts here about converting the wood bandsaws to allow for metal ( usually a VFD implementation I think?)...    MSC is running a sale on the Vetrx saws.  I know nothing about them.   I recently found an old Grob 16" that I now love and adore.  DoAlls are around on ebay too.    It's a really good Q btw!   I hunted and really did not know what to do either.  Wood, metal, both.   Both=$$ for new as I found.  Used was perfect for me.  Some conversion for wood metal posts are in the site someplace.  I'll see if I can find a few.


----------



## Andre (Dec 7, 2015)

What about a PortaBand? 

I would be looking at 12v worm drive windshield wiper motors to convert one.


----------



## Ron Bontz (Dec 15, 2015)

Well as I continue my saga to find the "right" mill for my needs and desires that I can actually afford..... I was looking at the Grizzly* G0757, horizontal vertical mill. *Anyone have first hand experience with these? Thank you.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 15, 2015)

I use several band saws and have a very small shop.  I have a Porta-Band Saw, a Taiwan 14" Wood band saw modified with a 3rd reduction to slow it down for steel and a 6" riser to cut 12" height (for cutting logs into bowl blanks).  I also have a HF Horizontal 4" where I fabricated a hydraulic drop control, and literally mounted to a hand truck (dolly) so I can wheel it in and out of the garage when I need it.  A VFD on a 14" band saw is a good option, but you need to have a horizontal for cutting large stock.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 15, 2015)

I like the idea of using a hand dolly but if have to make some folks down legs or that would kill my back.


----------



## dlane (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a rong fu H/V band saw I mounted on the base of a shopping cart , it's pretty low so I can roll it under somthing else when not in use so it is out of the way , works good


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 20, 2015)

My Delta ,is a 2 speed vertical cut  saw. For metal cutting it has a speed reduction gear box and it requires a different length belt for steel versus wood. Since I am not doing much woodworking it stays in the steel cutting configuration. Changing from one cutting type to another takes about 20-30 minutes but I am old. It seems like it cuts slowly (by hand pressure) but it sure beats the 12" hand held hacksaw.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## TommyD (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a metal cutting vertical saw myself. I see a couple on Craigs List that are either too far away or they stupid money for them. All the decent metal/wood saws near me seem to go in the blink of an eye.

 Wood saws are a dime a dozen but I have enough projects I can't get too


----------



## Ron Bontz (Jan 4, 2016)

Anybody using one of the newer Jet Wood Metal band saws? Looked at the 8201VS but I don't know much about the speed control they use. It's not a reeves drive or a VFD so I am clueless.


----------



## dlane (Jan 7, 2016)

This one works for me , DoAll band filer converted , nice saw now..


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 7, 2016)

Ron Bontz said:


> Yes, yet another dumb question. I am in need of a metal cutting band saw to cut various non ferrous and ferrous metals, but having a very small shop my 18" wood band saw or something else would have to go. So now I am thinking a wood/ metal cutting band saw. I have looked at three so far. Jet 18" 6 speed ( pulley system with 3 speeds for metal ), Grizzly pseudo 18" with a VFD variable speed, and a Shop Fox VFD 18" as well. None of these is actually 18" deep with the fence on, by the way.
> I have also looked at a Craftex which looks like a Shop Fox. ( Probably the same factory )
> So I am looking for folks that have had experience with any of these combo machines. Thank you.



A metal cutting band saw must run slower than a wood cutting one.  A variable speed will work using a 1/2" wide blade should work with fine teeth.


----------



## jere m (Feb 17, 2016)

I have two, the 4x6 horizontal metal on a two drawer filling cabinet with a angle iron base and castors. The other is a 16inch jd wallace that is 100 years or so old . The motor on the jd wallace was really sketchy. I replaced it with a "2hp" treadmill dc motor. I only have a wood blade for it but the variable speed (pulse width modulated) motor could / does certainly go slow enough to cut metal. The retrofit was fairly complicated because it uses cogs/gears instead of pulleys. (If anyone is interested its on homemadetools but still need to ad the ending)

 A modern saw would just need a spacer to fit the pulley to the smaller dc motors shaft ( note some shafts are threaded into the flywheel section.) Then just a mounting bracket for the motor and treadmill controller (the controller from the treadmill could be reused or a small aftermarket controller could be used)


----------



## bfd (Oct 17, 2016)

steel cutting speed should be about 100 to 200 fpm (feet per minute) wood will do nicely at about 3000 fpm. if you can slow down the blade speed to that parameter then your wood cutting bandsaw will cut metal. I have a Rockwell metal wood cutting bandsaw that has a 2 speed gearbox (plus a 3 step pulley) never change the pulley just the gearbox. there is also a delta metal wood bandsaw  that has a gear plus a variable pitch pulley setup. this will change the fpm from 50 to 5000. still under repair so I don't know how it works yet. the speed change works well but I don't have a blade on it yet ( tires for it are very expensive $180 each. s0 much for a "free"bandsaw. bill


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 17, 2016)

Delta wood saw, using a Jet jack shaft for drive speed conversion, saw drive pulley 10.5". Be sure to use a GOOD quality blade makes all the difference in the world

Jet pn# 

3SP-14 Three speed kit


----------



## FLguy (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a wood cutting band saw that I swapped it's motor with a 1/2hp drill, variable speed controller and chain drive. With a Diemaker blade that saw has not stopped or complained at any thing I've desired to cut. POWER, Slow speeds great results.


----------

